# Jet decision?



## spanick (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a 1754 Grizzley that I customized with a large aluminum front deck,three batteries,tm.The boat currently runs good with a 2 stroke 25 hp on a 10 in set back.i was going to put a 90/65 merc jet on it,but the sale didn't happen.So now I'm looking at a new 4 stroke merc 40,the question is will this motor be adequate enough on this boat? I know the bigger is better but not wanting to spend the $ on the 65 hp.


----------



## GARoughneck (Feb 15, 2015)

Spanick,

My first jet boat was a 1654 Grizzly with a 60/40 Mercury 4 stroke jet and with 3 guys, gear and bait tank it was underpowered. My suggestion is go with the 90/65 and you will never have any regrets! Also a 10 in setback is not a good set up for a jet application, try to get the motor and jet foot as close to the transom as possible! 

Good luck with your upgrade!

Steve


----------



## spanick (Feb 15, 2015)

10-4 on the set back,the goal will be to swap out motors in the winter.i just don't want to drop the coin on the 65 merc and can only hope the 40 does the job.


----------



## GARoughneck (Feb 15, 2015)

If you keep the load lite (2 people plus gear) you should be fine! That 60/40 is a strong little motor and it sips fuel vs. traditional 2 strokes. If you decide to shop around on the internet you cold get lucky and find an older left over motor for a deal. I purchased a new leftover 2011 150/110 last year for $8400.00 vs closer to 12K for a newer model year if they still made factory pump ready 110 Mercury.

BTW check out Bob's Machine Shop for manual jack plates with short setbacks.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## GARoughneck (Feb 15, 2015)

Here you go, this is your boat with the 60/40 and this guy claims 28 mph with two people. This sounds right, this one has a front center console so that helps the weight/balance getting on step quickly. Hope this helps!

https://youtu.be/QcvH6FVOIWA 

https://youtu.be/ONT76F3wj04

Steve


----------



## spanick (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the vid, that setup looks to be just fine for me.


----------



## Jeeper (Feb 16, 2015)

Are you stuck on a new motor or interested in a used one? I believe there is an 05 90/65 on another site for 4500? or close to that I'll check if your interested?


----------



## spanick (Feb 16, 2015)

If you have the info on the 05. 90/65 I would like that.Thanks


----------



## Jeeper (Feb 16, 2015)

I spoke too soon it sold. I'll keep looking. They had it listed for 4 though. Sorry


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 22, 2015)

spanick said:


> I have a 1754 Grizzley that I customized with a large aluminum front deck,three batteries,tm.The boat currently runs good with a 2 stroke 25 hp on a 10 in set back.i was going to put a 90/65 merc jet on it,but the sale didn't happen.So now I'm looking at a new 4 stroke merc 40,the question is will this motor be adequate enough on this boat? I know the bigger is better but not wanting to spend the $ on the 65 hp.



If your boat runs good with a 2s 25hp prop, then a new 60/40 merc will work just fine. With 3 adults, 2 dogs, fishing gear and full live well I can still run 24-26 mph. With just me and 2 dogs 27-29 mph. Perfect conditions a best of 32 mph. That's going down river.


----------



## spanick (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys,I just bought the 40 merc.Now need to build the console and pick the steering I need for it


----------

